# RUB Rack



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

lets see picks of you RUB racks are they any good for housing snakes permanantley?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

as long as the heatings correct and the size reccomends the snake....most snakes could be housed permently in RUBs


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Old picture but here are some of my 50L racks for sub adult / adult corns. We use pro racks for adults, conticos for in betweens, and 5L for babies but no photos of those yet


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Did you build the shelfs yourself?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My OH (Plutino) built them... I don't even know what a screwdriver looks like :whistling2:


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Haha not to good myself


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Anymore pics?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

We only use RUBs for adults, really - younger snakes are in medium conticos or vivs. These are 64l boxes, rack built by WinRacks.


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice and what are you housing in them?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Corns, corns, and more corns :no1: Oh, and an MBK, but she'll be moving into something bigger soon.


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol cool are they 50 litre RUBS?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

No, they're 64 litre. Same base size as the 50 litre, but open fronted option and more climbing space for them.


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh cool might be bettter to get them then


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

excuse the mass of tangled wires 
it has all ben rewired since the pic was taken
its also full now


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

toyah said:


> No, they're 64 litre. Same base size as the 50 litre, but open fronted option and more climbing space for them.


They look really good! Where did you get them from?

Thanks!


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice stacks every1


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

toyah said:


> We only use RUBs for adults, really - younger snakes are in medium conticos or vivs. These are 64l boxes, rack built by WinRacks.


 
I like your rack LOL

How is it heated?

What do you keep in those RUBs?

Do you find that your snakes make use of the extra height?

Interested because I use 50 litre.


regards

John


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

same pics i always post, but heres my 50klitre racks, got corns in at moment, but will house corns and house snakes


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> I like your rack LOL
> 
> How is it heated?
> 
> ...


Heated by heat mats at the back of the rack, one mat for each level though which are run through two thermostats.

I keep corns in them and they *definitely* make use of the extra height. They all have branches, plants, stones, and they're all active and use the space they have.


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

check my site if you want to build one..


----------

